# Thoughts on the Control Unleashed book/DVD



## Odin24 (Jun 29, 2007)

So, my 5.5 month old puppy is reactive. I had a trainer come to my house to work with him about a month ago when I noticed he did not like children and growled when two of them approached us in a park. She said he is somewhat shy and fearful. She gave us exercises to do to improve focus. I have just enrolled puppy in a training class with her which will help build my confidence in handling skills and help the dog become more confident in different environments. The class is teaching the 'Control Unleashed" skills. Has anyone ever bought the "Control Unleashed: A Foundation Seminar 4-DVD Set" and is it worth the cost.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I have the book "Control Unleashed" and I also went to a class at my local Humane Society that was based on Control Unleashed. I can't recommend the DVD's since I have not seen them but maybe suggest you go to the class first and see if you want to buy the DVD's.
My pup was not reactive, yet he was very distracted around other dogs and his environment. It was a great class to teach focus and to overall teach your dog to relax.
There were two other methods that were taught in the class:
Doogie Zen by Shirley Chong and
Relaxation Protocal by Dr Karen Overall.
I found these other training methods very helpful as well.
Here's a link to a website that will lead you to links for these other methods that I mentioned.
Articles - General Dog Training and Behavior - DOG WILLING Positive Dog Training Solutions
Good Luck!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I loved the class I took from a "Control Unleashed" trainer. It made a big difference with my dog and I would have loved to take another class.

The trainer I used had a class of four, which is her limit for this type of class. We all had dogs that were reactive to various degrees and distracted by that reactivity. The trainer had us purchase the book before the first class and read the first couple of chapters. She also sent us an article on the Pre-Mack Principle and wanted us to read it and be ready to discuss and observe by that first class.
Sheilah


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I went through a CU class with Onyx. The trainer was really good and dismissed one dog at the first class(handler needed more one on one and the dog was not safe whatsoever) The dogs were pre-approved before we got the dogs together. There were originally 6 dogs in the class, and one of them was only going through it as her handler was the one providing the books, and wanted to observe the class. 

We also had to purchase the book, and read each chapter a week before we worked on the exercises.

The methods are great, the handler needs to stay consistent with the exercises to achieve good results. 

It was a bit ironic for me, as I was taking a CGC class at the same place, we went to CGC class, hung around for 15 minutes then did the CU class. We passed the CGC test due to the CU class!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Love the CU books. I'm reading the puppy program now in preparation for my new Sapphire Shepherd's pup. Learning lots of new things I'm excited to practice next month!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm going to co-instruct a class for a local dog park clients. Because there was so much interest in the class, will hold another in the fall. Classes are limited to only 6 dogs.
I think the puppy program should be utilized!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

As far as the DVD set goes (although I realize this is an old thread, I'll go ahead and post for posterity), IMO it's useful if you do not have a good CU class in your area, tend to be a visual learner, _and_ have read the original Control Unleashed book.

Explanations and descriptions of what's going on in the videos are very sparse on the DVD, so if you are not already familiar with the concepts and exercises from reading the book, the DVDs standing alone may not convey as much information as they could.

As far as CU overall goes, well, Leslie McDevitt is/was an instructor at our original training club (with a maternity break for a while) and was a HUGE help when Pongu and I were first trying to get a handle on our issues, so of course I've got only the best things to say about her and her program. My signed copy of CU is one of my big life treasures.


----------

